# Headset an TV?



## Scalptaker (7. November 2010)

Mir ist irgendwann mal ein Headset kaputt gegangen (Auf einer Seite keinen Ton mehr), nachdem ich den Hörer-Stecker an den Kopfhörer-Eingang am Fernseher angeschlossen hatte (beide 3,5mm)... Seitdem hab ich's nie wieder versucht. Sind die nicht für TV-Geräte geeignet, oder war das einfach nur ein blöder Zufall, dass das Headset ausgerechnet zu dem Zeitpunkt kaputt ging? Mit der Technik kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber eigentlich würd ich doch darauf tippen, dass die gleichen Kabel verwendet werden und dass es keine Probleme geben sollte, wenn man den Stecker vom Kopfhörer in den Fernseher steckt, zumal die ja auch augenscheinlich kompatibel sind?

Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Gerti (7. November 2010)

Sollte doch eigentlich kein Problem sein. Ist doch egal, ob der Kopfhörer noch ein Mic dran hat oder nicht.
Aber hat man bein Headsets nicht immer nur die kleinen Stecker und brauch für den PC so nen Adapter?!


----------



## Scalptaker (8. November 2010)

Nee, ich brauche weder für PC noch für TV einen Adapter, da beide 3,5mm Buchsen haben. Den Adapter den du meinst (von 3,55mm auf 6,35) habe ich damals für meinen ersten Fernseher gebraucht. Das Gerät, dass ich jetzt habe, hat praktischerweise schon den kleineren Anschluss.


----------



## Gerti (8. November 2010)

Hmm... mein Fernseher ist was älter 
Aber es sollte keine Probleme damit geben. Zumindest hats bei mir geklappt und es ist noch alles heile.^^


----------

